# Blood test for endometriosis



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

https://www.itv.com/news/2019-04-02/new-blood-test-for-endometriosis-detects-up-to-90-of-cases/?fbclid=IwAR06g8iqhCiAHM9HeuSr7hms9UMY-8ORR6CCDrzgJTikn_diH6lj1YmtkSg


----------



## asinglerose (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks so much for sharing this! This is really welcome news. I hope it will be available outside of the UK too sooner than later. I’ve always thought I have endometriosis and my doctor thinks so too but doesn’t think there’s any point in confirming it in such an invasive way.


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

This is great news, and I wonder and hope if it was from the research I took part in at Oxford university hospital quite a few years ago that has pioneered the test, that would be amazing!


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Its great isn't it
A lap is evasive, can damage your ovarian reserve, and set you back either a year on an  nhs waiting list or 4 grand privatly. 
Alleluia for this test!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Definitely a good thing, hopefully it will help reduce the diagnosis time a bit!xxx


----------

